# Matthew Moxie



## slong (Jan 2, 2019)

Trying to find info on '77 matthew mono shock


----------



## slong (Jan 3, 2019)

This is the Matthew Moxie I am trying to get 


info on.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 3, 2019)

Nice bike. Bmxmuseum.com will have some info and pics of them.


----------

